# Best Monty Python film?



## Not Meowth (Jul 10, 2008)

Monty Python And The Holy Grail ftw.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 10, 2008)

Poll results are in~


----------



## Jolty (Jul 10, 2008)

Life Of Brian imo
followed by The Meaning Of Life (my avatar is cool)
and then Holy Grail

cue influx of people saying Holy Grail is the best


----------



## nastypass (Jul 10, 2008)

Life of Brian~  <3


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 10, 2008)

Holy Grail totally has the best ending of any movie. Ever.


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 10, 2008)

And Now For Something Completely Different isn't a movie >:(

anyway, Life of Brian. I am convinced all the people who say Holy Grail haven't seen any of the others.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 10, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> And Now For Something Completely Different isn't a movie >:(
> 
> anyway, Life of Brian. I am convinced all the people who say Holy Grail haven't seen any of the others.


I've seen all. Life of Brian was a disappointment imo.

And _And Now For Something Completely Different_ comes in the Monty Python Movies boxset, so...


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 10, 2008)

It's still not a movie. It's a best of for Flying Circus.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 10, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> It's still not a movie. It's a best of for Flying Circus.


True, but still, it_ is_ real long... *shot*


----------



## Butterfree (Jul 10, 2008)

Life of Brian (not "Brain", by the way). For a number of great reasons.

- Brian is actually sympathetic. Well, Arthur is too, to a degree, but Brian is more so. And he gets crucified, and we all know what that does to my opinion of him. :D
- It has a plot. Holy Grail feels like a collection of fairy-tale-like sketches loosely tied together by a red thread which ends up never really going anywhere. Life of Brian, aside from the random alien abduction scene, all hangs together into a film with a story (if a rather weird one).
- Its anticlimax is not quite as bad as Holy Grail's, mostly because it is more amusing. The first time I saw Holy Grail and that ending appeared, I just stared blankly at the screen and thought "Whut, that was lame." Give me a bunch of crucified guys singing about looking at the bright side of life over that any day. At least there was some sort of conclusion to it. (Yeah, call my sense of humour lacking, but satisfying endings are important to my overall enjoyment of things and even though the Monty Python movies in general are some of the most anticlimatic anything you can find, at least Life of Brian is not quite _as_ bad.)
- Life of Brian is satire, meaning it has a very interesting intelligent point to it, unlike Holy Grail which is just silly. Silliness is fun and all, but Life of Brian is both silly _and_ intelligent.
- Life of Brian is funnier. Honestly. At least I think so. They could make something as lame as the name 'Biggus Dickus' nearly send me rolling out of my chair with just how the scene was set up. That's true genius.

Not that I don't love Holy Grail too. I just like Life of Brian so much _more_. <3


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 10, 2008)

I agree it's not a film, but if I could pick my favourite DVD of the four you mentioned, Something Different would be it. 

I like Brian best if we're going by "actual films", and then Grail. I didn't really like Meaning of Life, but I haven't seen it in ages.


----------



## Jolty (Jul 10, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> anyway, Life of Brian. I am convinced all the people who say Holy Grail haven't seen any of the others.


QFMFT


----------



## Zhorken (Jul 10, 2008)

I liked Life of Brian more than Holy Grail.  I've yet to see Meaning of Life.


----------



## Music Dragon (Jul 11, 2008)

Life of Briaaaan, du, du du-du-du...


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 11, 2008)

Butterfree said:


> Life of Brian (not "Brain", by the way).


Sorry. Typo. *facepalm*


> - Its anticlimax is not quite as bad as Holy Grail's, mostly because it is more amusing. The first time I saw Holy Grail and that ending appeared, I just stared blankly at the screen and thought "Whut, that was lame."


Agreed, I didn't get that at _all_...


> - Life of Brian is satire, meaning it has a very interesting intelligent point to it, unlike Holy Grail which is just silly. Silliness is fun and all, but Life of Brian is both silly _and_ intelligent.


Silliness is a massive part of Monty Python. True, intelligence is as well, and a mixture of the two, or something that seems like seriousness but turns out to be utterly ridiculous. 


> - Life of Brian is funnier. Honestly. At least I think so. They could make something as lame as the name 'Biggus Dickus' nearly send me rolling out of my chair with just how the scene was set up. That's true genius.


I think the exact opposite, really. Meh, not everyone has the same taste in humour.


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 11, 2008)

The Life of Brian.

"I'm not the Messiah!"
"Only the Messiah would deny that he is the Messiah!"
"... Okay, I AM the Messiah!"
"HE'S THE MESSIAH!!"


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 11, 2008)

Tailsy said:


> The Life of Brian.
> 
> "I'm not the Messiah!"
> "Only the Messiah would deny that he is the Messiah!"
> ...


"Now FUCK OFF!"
"How would you like us to fuck off, o Lord?"


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jul 11, 2008)

Never seen Meaning of Life (couldn't find it at the library D:) or Something Different or most of the Flying Circus episodes, ugh.

I guess I liked Life of Brian more, but not by a whole lot. Then again, I do have the sense of humor of an eight year-old so rampant stupidity will usually make me laugh pretty hard anyway.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 11, 2008)

Kratos Aurion said:


> Never seen Meaning of Life (couldn't find it at the library D:) or Something Different or most of the Flying Circus episodes, ugh.


You're typical of many people, unfortunately.


----------

